
The Strange Story of a Murdered Banker in Puerto Rico - rl3
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-doral-bank-murder/
======
vonnik
Strange does not begin to cover it. Santeria, hitmen, embezzlement and animal
sacrifice in a huge, doomed Caribbean bank...

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
I wouldn't be surprised if banking is far stranger than many people guess.

------
williamscales
This would make for a fantastic book

~~~
vonnik
What's even more impressive, in a way, is that Bloomberg managed to write this
story. Because Bloomberg is one of the most rigorously fact-checking news
organizations around. Speaking as a former reporter there, it's hard to even
put a "market rises" story out, let alone a feature about banking crimes and a
mysterious religion...

~~~
toomuchtodo
I have to admit that Bloomberg is the only online publication I would pay
monthly for. Its content is _that good_.

~~~
iaw
They politely asked me to disable my ad blocker for them with a promise that
they would be considerate about the ads they serve. I was more than happy to
oblige.

